# NEW UKM SITE



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm just sorting permissions. I'm aware that many people wont yet be able to see all of the sub forums.

Working on it now (+ 100 other minor issues!).


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I can't see pictures, I'm using the iPhone


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Is there anywhere we log any problems, dislikes or suggestions?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Will tapatalk be supported again?

Im unable to log in via it at the moment


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dark sim said:


> Is there anywhere we log any problems, dislikes or suggestions?


There will be, I need 24 hours to finish my current task list first and then I'll post a thread for any outstanding issues or comments.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Nice implementation, how do I turn off the forced mobile view? Don't like it!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

andyboro said:


> Will tapatalk be supported again?
> 
> Im unable to log in via it at the moment


Yes, tomorrow.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Need tapa, this is horrendous to browse on phone tbh


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

BrahmaBull said:


> Need tapa, this is horrendous to browse on phone tbh


Really!? I love the way it now looks on the phone, it's miles better than the old site!

But Tapatalk will be returning tomorrow so people will have the choice.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Lorian said:


> Really!? I love the way it now looks on the phone, it's miles better than the old site!
> 
> But Tapatalk will be returning tomorrow so people will have the choice.


It looks nice but a pain in the you know what to navigate IMO


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Mobile site sucks. I want full site...


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

i love the new site :thumb


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

The only thing I am not too keen on is the round avi displays.

Change is sometimes hard at first


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Will there be some sort of widget that shows all the latest posts like we had on the last homepage? I loved that thing :crying:


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

On mobile - The toggle button to access profile and whatnot, it doesn't close once opened, I don't think anyway.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

liking the minimalistic and simplified theme.



> The only thing I am not too keen on is the round avi displays.
> 
> Change is sometimes hard at first


round avi's are the norm nowadays


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

How to have the latest posts on the page irrelevant of the section or feature has been disabled? That was good one, though.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Will there be some sort of widget that shows all the latest posts like we had on the last homepage? I loved that thing :crying:





Jatin Bhatia said:


> How to have the latest posts on the page irrelevant of the section or feature has been disabled? That was good one, though.


This will return, albeit in a slightly different form, later this week.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

I dont like change!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm closing this one.
Please continue any discussion here:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/251831-the-new-ukm-site-thread-please-read/?do=embed


----------

